# Ugandan speech on homosexuality



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

POO POO!!

FPMSL.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

a human right to eat the poo poo :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Brilliant!! PMSL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive watched it 5 times now and its still funny hahahaha!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Funny as fcuk,my wife is Nigerian and i know Africans in general have absolutely no tolerance for homosexuals whatsoever.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very enlightening, didn't realise they were quite so vile. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh come on this can't be a serious vid??


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Hatred or not, he's the one with gay porn on his laptop..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Research purposes remember


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Hatred or not, he's the one with gay porn on his laptop..


sounds like hes got some seriously good sh1t too (no pun intended)


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

no eat de poo poo....

dees man has de poo poo all over hees face... and hee ees eating dee poo poo...

ees dees waat we waant for afreeka ??


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, the human right, to eat DA POOH POOH


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It's serious unfortunately. Misinformation and bigotry is prevalent and, as blackbeard says, Africa and also places like Jamaica have very low tolerance for homosexuality.

Uganda is actually considering making homosexuality a death penalty. Currently life imprisonment is the minimum sentence.

Appalling, simply appalling.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

..and then I shot my load..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol - I'm sure there are plenty of heteros into sh1t-eating and fisting......

Just as there are plenty of homos who aren't......

How depressing that it's a serious vid :sad:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I never heard of this sort of behaviour before this video. I thank gawd for Uganda haha


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think african countries just want to stick to their roots tbh, which is why being homosexual is banned there.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i mean the sentence isnt justifiable, but some sort of punishment is, maybe a hard spanking?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i think african countries just want to stick to their roots tbh, which is why being homosexual is banned there.


Roots? Homosexuality is an integral part of human society. Twas the ancient Greeks that wrote of it being the "purest form of love" and it's documents in many other species. I do think religion has a lot to do with the demonising of homosexuality.

IMO as long as it is a consensual act between 2 adults there's nowt wrong with it. True, some people might not want to see it, or frankly, a man and woman chewing each other's faces off on the bus, but as long as you are in your own home do what you like. (Again with the proviso it's consenting adults).


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i mean the sentence isnt justifiable, but some sort of punishment is, maybe a hard spanking?


Bend over and I'll get the paddle out. :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Regarding the legislative moves in Uganda there has been a great deal of money passing hands from US religious lobby groups paying off politicians who will support their homophobic agenda. With some contries threatening to withdraw aid, it looks as if whilst the politicians line their pockets the population will suffer. It is not a completely local issue.

As far as misinformation and bigotry in Africa goes, homosexuality is the least of their worries, considering rape (both MF and MM ) rates are the highest in the world, the rampant spread of HIV, crazy notions that a man can get rid of HIV by having sex with a female virgin and despotic rulers who denounce anti-retrovirals whilst charging to pray for those who have been infected. Those are indicative of more bestial and uncivilised behaviour than any acts performed by homosexuals IMO.

As an aside, that chap does reminds me of the chap off phone jacker sketch.

J


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

You clearly don't need to be homosexual to eat poo poo or fist.

that video is .. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshua said:


> As an aside, that chap does reminds me of the chap off phone jacker sketch.


it could be lifted straight from the show :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

licka da poo poo like ice cream... PMSFL i almost cried with laughter watching that


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its sad - but thats africa for you, mix of religion and witch-craft and tribe law

BUT saying that who gives us the right to tell another country or indeed a whole continent what is and isnt acceptable.... just because the greeks and romans used to partake doesnt mean we should?

just a different line of thinking (im not a homophobe before the mud is slung) maybe they should be allowed to say its wrong if it genuinly is the will of the people?

greeks and romans used to shag and marry 12 year old girls or make sacrifices too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

happens over here mate, scousers have sex with animals for example


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

noel said:


> its sad - but thats africa for you, mix of religion and witch-craft and tribe law
> 
> BUT saying that who gives us the right to tell another country or indeed a whole continent what is and isnt acceptable.... just because the greeks and romans used to partake doesnt mean we should?
> 
> ...


Good points and playing the devil's advocate is always a useful standpoint in a debate.

But as you also say...what gives us the right to tell another country what is and isn't acceptable. What gives them the right to tell 2 consenting adults that they are evil and should be killed???

Hell we just need to look back a couple of hundred years and a woman like me would probably have been burned at the stake as a witch for not knowing my place.

As Joshua points out, highest rates of rape for both sexes in the world. A country where people believe sex with a virgin can cure them of Aids, where child sacrifice still goes on.

Sometimes it makes me despair of humanity. We are unique I believe in killing for things other than survival and food.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Roots? Homosexuality is an integral part of human society. Twas the ancient Greeks that wrote of it being the "purest form of love" and it's documents in many other species. *I do think religion has a lot to do with the demonising of homosexuality. *
> 
> IMO as long as it is a consensual act between 2 adults there's nowt wrong with it. True, some people might not want to see it, or frankly, a man and woman chewing each other's faces off on the bus, but as long as you are in your own home do what you like. (Again with the proviso it's consenting adults).


Yes. The guiltiest currently are African Moslems, who are increasing in numbers and very intolerant and would like to enforce Sharia law and its inhumane punishments against homosexuality.

African Presbyterians (Christianized mainly by the Church of Scotland after David Livingstone) and very Low Church Fundamentalists have always been vehemently anti-homosexual because of their literal interpretation of the Old (Jewish) Testament.

This may be the big issue that polarizes Europe and Africa. But remember that Europe will increasingly need African raw materials, and Africa European aid and technology. My bet is that gradually modern educated Africans will cease to worry about homosexuality, but it will take years to repeal any laws.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's serious unfortunately. Misinformation and bigotry is prevalent and, as blackbeard says, Africa and also places like Jamaica have very low tolerance for homosexuality.
> 
> Uganda is actually considering making homosexuality a death penalty. *Currently life imprisonment is the minimum sentence*.
> 
> Appalling, simply appalling.


so the punishment for being gay is to be locked up 24/7 with a bunch of blokes who have no chance of ever seeing another woman........

ironinc huh?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

noel said:


> ...maybe they should be allowed to say its wrong if it genuinly is the will of the people?...


It's often forgotten that in the UK we don't actually have a true democracy, because we learnt the terrible results of a tyranny of a majority over a minority.

Our majority vote systems outside and inside Parliament are not meant to permit such tyannies, but to give bills the force of law after long deliberation (Green Papers, White Papers, Committees) and usually to define and protect the rights of minorities.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Funny as fcuk,my wife is Nigerian and i know Africans in general have absolutely no tolerance for homosexuals whatsoever.


jamaicans aswel

hahaha its like a crime to be gay in jamaica, if an openly gay man went to jamaica he would probs be killed within 15mins of arrival haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ryda said:


> jamaicans aswel
> 
> hahaha its like a crime to be gay in jamaica, if an openly gay man went to jamaica he would probs be killed within 15mins of arrival haha


Yeah, they are very intolerant and almost scared of gay men in Jamaica. However I don't really think it's funny.

Funny how people get more upset about gay men than women eh?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lol lesbians are abit more hygenic then gay men which is why people dont really mind them

its not just jamaica tho, pretty much all black nations are against gays, like people have said its usually because of religious belifes

my parents are both west indian and our families would not tolarate it at all if any of our family members came out gay!! some would standby them some would not speak to them for the rest of their lifes! wether its family or not!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ryda said:


> lol *lesbians are abit more hygenic then gay me*n which is why people dont really mind them
> 
> its not just jamaica tho, pretty much all black nations are against gays, like people have said its usually because of religious belifes
> 
> my parents are both west indian and our families would not tolarate it at all if any of our family members came out gay!! some would standby them some would not speak to them for the rest of their lifes! wether its family or not!!


Hygienic??? :lol:

Nothing about sex is hygienic and people who think gay men only have anal sex are being very blinkered in their vision.

Interesting info you've posted there. If someone in your family came out as gay would you support them?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Best thing i have watched in a long time .. REPS


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hygienic??? :lol:
> 
> Nothing about sex is hygienic and people who think gay men only have anal sex are being very blinkered in their vision.
> 
> Interesting info you've posted there. If someone in your family came out as gay would you support them?


well i wouldn't support them but id stil speak to them etc and not blank them outta my life for ever


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

also with my devils advocate coat on

i know loads of people - educcated and intelligent who dissapprove of homosexuality

however in this day and age they are accused of being bigots or made to feel bad for holding this view - due to the increasing acceptance and change of attitude

interesting when you think about it. the argument of 'it doesnt hurt anyone' applies to lots of things that are illegal...ie drugtaking in ones own home


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

noel said:


> also with my devils advocate coat on
> 
> i know loads of people - educcated and intelligent who dissapprove of homosexuality
> 
> ...


So true, we could look at steroids, vs. coke, Es etc etc etc.

It depends on what you consider as morally acceptable. I don't view steroids as a bad drug because it is possibly the only one that is used to better oneself, whereas the others definitely do not.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My bro is gay and he just laughed his head off at that video :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

watching downloaded films. it funds terrorism...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok , gay adoption, right or wrong....

see whilst i have no doubt a child would be better off in a loving relationship than half the skanks who have kids and dont give a **** i think its wrong as the child is brought up in an unatural enviroment ie exposed to homosexuality from day 1 and its biologically impossible for 2 blokes to create a baby on their own?

...again before the PC crew attack my partners brother is gay so im not some bigotted no-nothing nazi..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

noel said:


> ok , gay adoption, right or wrong....
> 
> see whilst i have no doubt a child would be better off in a loving relationship than half the skanks who have kids and dont give a **** i think its wrong as the child is brought up in an unatural enviroment ie exposed to homosexuality from day 1 and its biologically impossible for 2 blokes to create a baby on their own?
> 
> ...again before the PC crew attack my partners brother is gay so im not some bigotted no-nothing nazi..


Ive thought about this before and came to the conclusion that it would be fine, my bro is a very decent loving fella who is great fun, the child would be bought up with an open mind and would have a wonderful childhood compaired to a lot of poor kids..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I only wish they had the same opinion towards phishing emails 

So what someone does in the privacy of their bedroom bothers them, but scamming innocent people out of thousands doesn't....lmao

:lol:

and no I don't "eat da poo poo" before anyone suggests it and gets a weeks ban :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

noel said:


> ok , gay adoption, right or wrong....
> 
> see whilst i have no doubt a child would be better off in a loving relationship than half the skanks who have kids and dont give a **** i think its wrong as the child is brought up in an unatural enviroment ie exposed to homosexuality from day 1 and its biologically impossible for 2 blokes to create a baby on their own?
> 
> ...again before the PC crew attack my partners brother is gay so im not some bigotted no-nothing nazi..


Ahh can I put on my geek hat now? :smartass: A lot of research into human evolution and biology etc supports the theory that having gay men in a pack was an evolutionary survival mechanism.

The more sons a woman has the more likely she is to have a gay one. The survival strategy is that gay men are not competition to the "alpha" or breeding males in the pack. Instead they provide a pivotal role in defense, staying with the nursing mothers, but as they have no interest in women were trusted. As they're men they have the extra strength to protect.

Now I have to go find the papers supporting this. :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I only wish they had the same opinion towards phishing emails
> 
> So what someone does in the privacy of their bedroom bothers them, but scamming innocent people out of thousands doesn't....lmao
> 
> ...


Or the mass genocide that went on there not so long ago!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

noel said:


> ok , gay adoption, right or wrong....
> 
> see whilst i have no doubt a child would be better off in a loving relationship than half the skanks who have kids and dont give a **** i think its wrong as the child is brought up in an unatural enviroment ie exposed to homosexuality from day 1 and its biologically impossible for 2 blokes to create a baby on their own?
> 
> ...again before the PC crew attack my partners brother is gay so im not some bigotted no-nothing nazi..


one of the funniest films ever "The Birdcage".....funny as fcuk

But I do agree dude.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I know I shouldn't but I can't stop laughing this is the funniest thing I have seen on YouTube
> 
> The tears are blinding me haha


hahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

noel said:


> ok , gay adoption, right or wrong....
> 
> ... i think its wrong as the child is brought up in an unatural enviroment ie exposed to homosexuality from day 1 and its biologically impossible for 2 blokes to create a baby on their own?...


What's so good about a "natural" environment? - whatever that might be!

What about all the appalling damage being forced on kids living with mothers single by choice who have no husband and several children by different partners?

Much better to be raised by a loving dad and his live-in male partner.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

youve missed out the bit about kids brought up by people who dont really care,

i would say the loving family of mum and dad trumps them all.

again just my opinion on it, and i know full well there are plenty of gay cpls who stay together far longer than a lot of hetro cpls these days


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TheBob said:


> I know I shouldn't but I can't stop laughing this is the funniest thing I have seen on YouTube
> 
> The tears are blinding me haha


hahaha same i find african accents funny lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

noel said:


> youve missed out the bit about kids brought up by people who dont really care,
> 
> i would say the loving family of mum and dad trumps them all.
> 
> again just my opinion on it, and i know full well there are plenty of gay cpls who stay together far longer than a lot of hetro cpls these days


id agree with that in a perfect world, were not in one though..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

noel said:


> youve missed out the bit about kids brought up by people who dont really care,
> 
> *i would say the loving family of mum and dad trumps them all. *
> 
> again just my opinion on it, and i know full well there are plenty of gay cpls who stay together far longer than a lot of hetro cpls these days


Yes - but - witness UK-M members - there are so few loving, stable straight couples left!

Today, kids are more likely to have a stable manly role model living with a gay couple.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - but - witness UK-M members - there are so few loving, stable straight couples left!
> 
> *Today, kids are more likely to have a stable manly role model living with a gay couple.*


dont normally jump into debates such as this but im sorry thats bollocks.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont normally jump into debates such as this but im sorry thats bollocks.


id agree with ashcrapper on this one, i know more happy straight couples/families than i do unhappy ones so i dont think it comes down to that, it comes down to the people, there is good and bad in all walks of life be it straight or gay..


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Did you not watch the video the speaker said they will steal their childrens poo poo


this is common practice with homosexuals...

they are regularly caught loitering in childrens schools, near the toilet blocks, so they can de-poo poo the poo poo cubicles.

:innocent:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think having homosexual parents would lead to a lot of bullying as it ain't very common now. IMO a mother and father would be best, not taking into account if they are cvnts or not, if they are then obviously it's different


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sexuality is not a factor for fostering/adoption IMO. The quality of parenting, and the real motives for a child to be fostered far far outweighs sexual orientation IMO. Many people with no experience of the care system other than the romanticised claptrap shown in films would be shocked at how kids are exploited by greedy (economically) foster parents who have little time or inclination to properly nurture a child, knowing that they can threaten or punish a child with being moved on, thus providing enormous instability in a child's life. There are plenty of people who are currently fostering who should be excluded from caring for others, and I am sure that there are plenty of gay couples who could do a good job (as well as ones who would do a bad job).

J


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I think having homosexual parents would lead to a lot of bullying as it ain't very common now. IMO a mother and father would be best, not taking into account if they are cvnts or not, if they are then obviously it's different


I know a couple of big cohabiting muscly bears, one of whose son they raised. He never got bullied!

He's now in his 20s, straight, nice and well-adjusted, and lives with a girlfriend who adores her big "fathers-in-law".


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Sexuality is not a factor for fostering/adoption IMO. The quality of parenting, and the real motives for a child to be fostered far far outweighs sexual orientation IMO. Many people with no experience of the care system other than the romanticised claptrap shown in films would be shocked at how kids are exploited by greedy (economically) foster parents who have little time or inclination to properly nurture a child, knowing that they can threaten or punish a child with being moved on, thus providing enormous instability in a child's life. There are plenty of people who are currently fostering who should be excluded from caring for others, and I am sure that there are plenty of gay couples who could do a good job (as well as ones who would do a bad job).
> 
> J


Good post.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> I know a couple of big cohabiting muscly bears, one of whose son they raised. He never got bullied!
> 
> He's now in his 20s, straight, nice and well-adjusted, and lives with a girlfriend who adores her big "fathers-in-law".


Well around by me atleast I'd imagine they would get bullied, until the lil ****s realised muscly bears can hurt  but then I guess people get bullied for all sorts, it eventually gets old.

Thanks for the example. i'm working completely on theory, as I don't know of any cases, which of course ain't very good at drawing an opinion in most cases... :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> Well around by me atleast I'd imagine they would get bullied, until the lil ****s realised muscly bears can hurt  but then I guess people get bullied for all sorts, it eventually gets old.
> 
> Thanks for the example. i'm working completely on theory, as I don't know of any cases, which of course ain't very good at drawing an opinion in most cases... :thumbup1:


Just imagine if two big-biking, bodybuilding bears moved in next door, and you thought "fvck me they're units!"

And they were smiling friendly and approachable, not frightened of anyone, liked a drink down the pub, and welcomed their son's friends in to play and have hamburgers and you and the neighbours in to barbecues.

And their son and his friends loved being met by one and often two huge dads at the school gate.

Bullied? I don't think so.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Just imagine if two big-biking, bodybuilding bears moved in next door, and you thought "fvck me they're units!"
> 
> And they were smiling friendly and approachable, not frightened of anyone, liked a drink down the pub, and welcomed their son's friends in to play and have hamburgers and you and the neighbours in to barbecues.
> 
> ...


sounds absolutely dreamy


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds absolutely dreamy


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Just imagine if two big-biking, bodybuilding bears moved in next door, and you thought "fvck me they're units!"
> 
> And they were smiling friendly and approachable, not frightened of anyone, liked a drink down the pub, and welcomed their son's friends in to play and have hamburgers and you and the neighbours in to barbecues.
> 
> ...


think im coming across wrong, i dont mean that the bullying (if it happens) is acceptable in anyway. Also when i said 'they' i did not mean the specific example you give, just in general...

im guessing that the majority of kids are bullied at some point throughout junior school etc and usually for stupid reasons. what im saying is having gay parents, which is not common, will in most cases act as fuel for the fire.

I dont mean as in you will have no friends as in your example of parents being kind etc you will, but there will also be a lot of kids you aint to good of friends with and may use the fact that your parents are gay against you. Even childish and petty arguments with your friends, as you have as a child, may lead to hurtful things being said about parents.

In an ideal world a nice welcoming family will be accepted, but in a lot of cases this is not the case. I am talking about at younger ages now, not when at 17 or whatever, no doubt people would be grown up enough to not bully over it.

BUT as i said people get bullied over all sorts of things, so the gay parents may be fuel for a bit but it wont last im sure. I am not saying it will positively be fuel, but at some point it likely will be.

And upon finishing i realise i just rambled a load of sh1t :lol: i apologise i have not long been out of bed lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

did you get him from uganda???


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, i think my dog came from uganda too as she liked the poo poo aswell haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hes got a lot to answer for


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

So my new business venture of exporting Rubber Fists to Uganda may not be the big success I was hopeing for.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing brother, that was funny ad hell.......

Word of advice don't show it to it gf'z because they might not be able to see the funny side of it (mine didn't)


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Isn't there more Ugandan make me happy videos , I have a yearning for them now .
> 
> Was actually thinking my dog must be a batty cause he hangs around other dogs bums and waits for da poo poo to fall out then eats it


try fonejacker lolol when he does that impression of george aggdgdgdgdgdgdgwengu lolol


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry said:


> So my new business venture of exporting Rubber Fists to Uganda may not be the big success I was hopeing for.


i reckon it's worth a good push mate


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

"like ice-cream" LOL


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I genuinely have no idea as to why homosexuality repels so many people to the point of anger or hatred... I can understand perfectly not wanting to partake in particular acts of sex play, and if you just don't fancy the same sex as yourself then of course the idea of it is gonna leave you cold, that's normal for the majority of people... but I just do not understand what it is about homosexuality that is so offensive.

I think possibly as discussed a few post back, religion and associated beliefs play a large part... in fact most prejudices of all kinds seem to stem from religious origins.

Personally am always more interested in what I'm doing with my girlfriend than what other consenting adults are up to, gay or straight.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: FPMSLROFLThat waas HILARIOUS !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But on a serious note, there can be no such thing as human rights if the state can tell you what you can or cant put into your own body, or what you can or cant do to yourself. For example, our very own drug laws are not based on science at all, simply the misguided opinions and prejudices of a select few who have 'power'.

As soon as you tell any perfectly well informed intelligent adult what chemical compound/pharmaceutical, if any, they can and cant put into their body, or for that matter tell a terminally ill person in pain and distress or facing a worsening situation that they have no right to seek euthanasia, that makes the person 'owned by the state'. Surely this is unnacceptable?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Précising madly:

Some of the hatred of homosexuality started towards the end of the Roman Era, when it was considered a contributory factor in Roman decadence, softness and the fall of the Empire. This was fostered to a degree by the Roman Church, which eventually took over the Empire.

Homosexuality has been commonly seen as a threat to the male hierarchy for many complex irrational reasons - for instance gay sons were feared incapable of ruling women who were thought irrational and hysterical: it was thought women should be kept in their place; gays' lack of offspring would jeoprdize family wealth being passed on; gay men were seen as having sinister power and influence without responsibilty - and to enjoy excessive sex without the usual rituals and costs - which str8 men are often jealous of today...


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I genuinely have no idea as to why homosexuality repels so many people to the point of anger or hatred... I can understand perfectly not wanting to partake in particular acts of sex play, and if you just don't fancy the same sex as yourself then of course the idea of it is gonna leave you cold, that's normal for the majority of people... but I just do not understand what it is about homosexuality that is so offensive.
> 
> I think possibly as discussed a few post back, religion and associated beliefs play a large part... in fact most prejudices of all kinds seem to stem from religious origins.
> 
> Personally am always more interested in what I'm doing with my girlfriend than what other consenting adults are up to, gay or straight.


To be honest though we have no right to shape a different societies views of what is right or wrong. Granted, many people (see video!) take an extreme approach, but the happy compromise would be to allow gay people the privacy of their own homes, in return for not forcing everyone else to accept that they are necessarily right and that their views should be propagated in schools or whatever.

I honestly believe that sexuality is a function of someones upbringing and exposure, not simply a matter of genes. Therefore, by introducing it to pre-pubertal kids, it will increase the likelihood of people 'becoming' homosexual, not that this is evil or whatever, but simply unnecessary.

Look at it from a biological point of view, entertaining the possibility that humans are just animals. Whether you like it or not, any animal that chooses not to mate with the opposite sex for whatever reason is at an inherent disadvantage because their genes will not be propogated, which is according to many the principle reason for being (depressing as it seems!).

This is not meant to antagonize gay people, whatever people do in their own privacy with other consenting adults is up to them (unless the other adults are mentally/physically unfit to give complete consent). I dont judge anybody based on their opinions or colour or anything, but by their character and intentions, and similarly opinions cannot be forced on people regarding any matter.

BTW just how religion/culture shapes these peoples opinions and makes them opponents to homosexuality, it is the same way that our drug/pharmaceutical laws are shaped by religious/cultural factors or even just plain stupid ignorance to scientific facts, and outdated perceptions.

Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I genuinely have no idea as to why homosexuality repels so many people to the point of anger or hatred... I can understand perfectly not wanting to partake in particular acts of sex play, and if you just don't fancy the same sex as yourself then of course the idea of it is gonna leave you cold, that's normal for the majority of people... but I just do not understand what it is about homosexuality that is so offensive.
> 
> I think possibly as discussed a few post back, religion and associated beliefs play a large part... in fact most prejudices of all kinds seem to stem from religious origins.
> 
> Personally am always more interested in what I'm doing with my girlfriend than what other consenting adults are up to, gay or straight.


To me it is just not normal.

You know like it's not normal to take a sword and go out chopping people up, there's a sickness in there, well homosexuals are the same, something not right.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired of all this '****' bull****.....especially...the over acting queen stance..not you PD.

There was an individual, who used to posts loads on here..and every thread ..was based on **** acts..very boring


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Iin fact most prejudices of all kinds seem to stem from religious origins


Assuming that prejudice leads to suffering/discomfort of some sort to a person, this is a bit like saying religion is the root of all evil, which is not true at all. Genocides are based on prejudices.

*Nazis killed 12 million people (Jews AND Non-Jews)*

*Stalin's regime killed over 30 million people*

*Mao's regime killed over 60 million people*

*Pol Pot killed 2 million people*

*All the above were atheist/secular regimes....*

Therefore it is not appropriate to say religion is the root of all prejudice/evil at all. Whether it is true or false, one must accept that it has inherently been a major part of man's life since the dawn of mankind, and the abrupt cutting off of religious faith in many cases leads to a person who can't escape from the frightening possibility of a meaningless existence. Therefore, whether it is true or false is irrelevant, as it has important psychological benefits to a major portion of the world's human population.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dezw said:


> To me it is just not normal.
> 
> You know like it's not normal to take a sword and go out chopping people up, there's a sickness in there, well homosexuals are the same, something not right.


On the contrary - homosexuality is absolutely normal - a huge number of species throughout nature engage in voluntary homosexual activity.

Gays' sexual practices are no better, no worse, no cleaner nor dirtier than str8s.

Maiden aunts and gay uncles have their uses in not competing for mates to pass on the same genes as their siblings, and are superb protectors.

Alexander the Great's élite warriors were active cohabiting gay men who could be relied upon to fight side by side to the last as rearguard protectors rather than themselves desert and run home to their wives and kids.

There's no evidence at all that exposure to homosexuality makes children more likely to be gay.

Many gay people were never exposed to homosexuality or had any gay experience until adults, and children brought up by gays are on average just as str8.

It's common the hear gays say they knew from an early age they were different withour knowing why and only discovered later they were gay.

Homosexuality seems to be related to the survival of mitochondrial DNA, which also makes the birth of sons to a mother increasingly difficult because of antibodies.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RF67 said:


> I'm tired of all this '****' bull****.....especially...the over acting queen stance..not you PD.
> 
> There was an individual, who used to posts loads on here..and every thread ..was based on **** acts..very boring


Thanks! :whistling:

Don't be too intolerant of gays who've had hard times trying to be themselves and sadly become defined by their sexuality.

You'll be glad to hear that most gay men are normal masculine blokes who like nearly all the same things str8 blokes do!


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> On the contrary - homosexuality is absolutely normal - a huge number of species throughout nature engage in voluntary homosexual activity.
> 
> Gays' sexual practices are no better, no worse, no cleaner nor dirtier than str8s.
> 
> ...


PD, you are equating the romans stance ( which is well documented ) on homosexuality to todays stance....no comparison.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Very good post Pro. I'd forgotten that historical fact about Alexander's army.

First off, a thought. Considering the amount of abuse, ridicule and intolerance still shown to gay people, if being gay is a lifestyle choice why would you chose to be gay? Especially considering regions of the world where the general accepted protocol is to execute someone for displaying this "abberation of nature":confused1: I can't think of a reason.

Whether you are gay or straight or bi or whatever, it is nature, not nuture that determines this. A lot more people have latent gay tendencies that you might think and I suspect a lot of intolerance comes from being slightly afraid of your own inclinations.

A lot of studies into the nature vs. nuture argument are done with twins; ones who grow up together and ones who have grown up seperately. The benefits of using twins is you can compare identical twins (1 egg that splits) to fraternal twins (2 babies from 2 seperate eggs).

Possibly the most famous study is that caried out in 1991 by Northwestern University psychologist Michael Bailey and psychiatrist Richard Pillard of Boston University School of Medicine; they studies both identical and fraternal twins. At least one twin in each pair was gay. The study found that 52 percent of the identical twins were both gay as opposed to only 22 percent for fraternal twins. In other words, there is a 52 percent chance that if one identical twin is gay, both are; and a 22 percent chance both fraternal twins are gay if one is gay. This indicates that being gay is highly dependent on genetics and biology.

I'm now going to paste info from CNN's website, as it's written in less esoteric prose than most of the papers on the subject. Original link: here



> *iReport - *Much research has been done to find out exactly what makes someone gay, straight, or somewhere in between. The conclusion that homosexuality is a normal variant of human sexuality was formalized in 1975 when the American Psychological Association made this statement:
> 
> "...
> *homosexuality is neither a form of mental illness nor a symptom of mental illness.*
> ...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

RF67 said:


> PD, you are equating the romans stance ( which is well documented ) on homosexuality to todays stance....no comparison.


No I'm not equating them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Assuming that prejudice leads to suffering/discomfort of some sort to a person, this is a bit like saying religion is the root of all evil, which is not true at all. Genocides are based on prejudices.
> 
> *Nazis killed 12 million people (Jews AND Non-Jews)*
> 
> ...


I get what you mean there absolutely - secular regimes and individuals can be equally bad, and a lot of good comes out from the teachings of various faiths...never intended to imply that religion was the root of all evil, but do think that however well intentioned it might be, it sometimes can be the root of some evil. I also think that 'organised spirituality' (my definition of religion) is automatically decisive.

My rationale for that is that in order to call yourself part of a group, you automatically are suggesting a) that the group you are in has superior values to other groups, and B) that other groups are less important/evolved/righteous than your own.

In a religious context, if you follow a dogmatic belief system that tells you what is right and wrong then you judge people by that code rather than purely through basic judgements based on what you've really experienced. This is a prejudice.

In the case of atrocious crimes committed by secular regimes, it's normally an oppressive regime and a minority view that enforces a wider behaviour through fear... that's slightly different to adopting a prejudice through 'religiously' following doctrine.

This 'flaw' comes from man, not religion, but to me it suggests that organised religion, however pure it's intentions might be, isn't necessarily the best way to bring the best out of men collectively.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Very good post Pro. I'd forgotten that historical fact about Alexander's army.
> 
> First off, a thought. Considering the amount of abuse, ridicule and intolerance still shown to gay people, if being gay is a lifestyle choice why would you chose to be gay? Especially considering regions of the world where the general accepted protocol is to execute someone for displaying this "abberation of nature":confused1: I can't think of a reason.
> 
> ...


Actually,I will read this


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RF67 said:


> A bit long, for I, to read.


 :lol: Then read upto the quote.

Tis a common failing of scientists to talk and write too much. I actually edited it down, figuring people didn't didn't want to read a whole scientific paper.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> ... it suggests that organised religion, however pure it's intentions might be, isn't necessarily the best way to bring the best out of men collectively.


By definition there's no such thing as un-organized religion.

Religion means being tied to a common (=shared) belief and practices.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Then read upto the quote.
> 
> Tis a common failing of *scientists* to talk and write too much. I actually edited it down, figuring people didn't didn't want to read a whole scientific paper.


What field, are you studying in ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> To be honest though we have no right to shape a different societies views of what is right or wrong. Granted, many people (see video!) take an extreme approach, but the happy compromise would be to allow gay people the privacy of their own homes, in return for not forcing everyone else to accept that they are necessarily right and that their views should be propagated in schools or whatever.


Key point in there... it is just as ok for people not to like homosexuality as it is ok for someone to be homosexual. The important thing should be that all groups respect the right of the other to exist and express themselves in an appropriate fashion, and also respect the rights of the other by not being provocational in their own behaviour.

I must admit that one of the things I find most creepy in any sexuality or gender is over overt sexual expression... outrageously gay predatory men, belt-for-a-skirt chav slappers... when someone elses sexuality is forced at you, yuck to all!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RF67 said:


> What field, are you studying in ?


I currently work in biogeochemistry, but my background includes geology, palaeobiology and biomechanics. Translation: I'm the irritating kid that always asked why. My regret about life is there isn't enough time to investigate everything, as the more you learn, the more you realise how interconnected things are. Will leave it at that as I don't want to take the thread off topic


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Key point in there... it is just as ok for people not to like homosexuality as it is ok for someone to be homosexual. The important thing should be that all groups respect the right of the other to exist and express themselves in an appropriate fashion, and also respect the rights of the other by not being provocational in their own behaviour.
> 
> I must admit that one of the things I find most creepy in any sexuality or gender is over overt sexual expression... outrageously gay predatory men, belt-for-a-skirt chav slappers... when someone elses sexuality is forced at you, yuck to all!


Is it "OK" for people to dislike heterosexuality? And if they had the power, to discriminate against str8s?

What the hell is "expressing themselves in an appropriate fashion"!?

Should str8s be banned from holding hands and kissing in public - as used to be the case - let alone getting up close and personal in a park on a sunny day..?

And if not str8s, why gays?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I currently work in biogeochemistry, but my background includes geology, palaeobiology and biomechanics. Translation: I'm the irritating kid that always asked why. My *regret about life is there isn't enough time to investigate everything, as the more you learn, the more you realise how interconnected things are. *Will leave it at that as I don't want to take the thread off topic


Yes! :thumb:

The older I get the more I realize the less I know.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> On the contrary - homosexuality is absolutely normal - a huge number of species throughout nature engage in voluntary homosexual activity.
> 
> Never said it was wrong, but that views will always be different and cant force people to change them.
> 
> ...


No offence intended, this is all in the spirit of science/psychology/philosophy


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

like ice cream


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> I get what you mean there absolutely - secular regimes and individuals can be equally bad, and a lot of good comes out from the teachings of various faiths...never intended to imply that religion was the root of all evil, but do think that however well intentioned it might be, it sometimes can be the root of some evil. I also think that 'organised spirituality' (my definition of religion) is automatically decisive.
> 
> My rationale for that is that in order to call yourself part of a group, you automatically are suggesting a) that the group you are in has superior values to other groups, and B) that other groups are less important/evolved/righteous than your own.
> 
> ...


All good points mate.

Regarding groups, however, I think that human beings may be genetically inclined to forming communities and groups based on similarities and similar views/goals. It probably therefore cant/shouldnt be erased from humans


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

tuna_man said:


> No offence intended, this is all in the spirit of science/psychology/philosophy


Not my thesis!

Bryan Sykes is Professor of Human Genetics at the University of Oxford.

Sykes's argument in Adam's Curse for a genetic role in homosexuality is undoubtedly controversial. Using Dean Hamer's pedigrees, he claims that evidence points less to a "gay gene" than to mitochondrial DNA playing the leading role in a Machiavellian plot to further its own reproduction.

Sykes concludes by noting that, as evidenced by declining sperm counts and high percentages of abnormal sperm, among other variables, the Y chromosome is a genetic mess and is deteriorating so quickly that men could become extinct.

Plenty of stuff about this on the web...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bit ironic the ones preaching about homosexuality...on their moral high ground are the ones with the biggest HIV contamination....they take money from countries all over the world for help but the african people never see a penny of it

....crooks, looters.....hypocrits...murderers.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Is it "OK" for people to dislike heterosexuality? And if they had the power, to discriminate against str8s?
> 
> What the hell is "expressing themselves in an appropriate fashion"!?
> 
> ...


Same rules for both in all contexts... am not sure what you though I was saying but maybe I didn't explain well enough.

Yes, I think it is fine for anyone to not like heterosexuality if they feel that way... I may not agree with many views but that doesn't mean I don't think other people have the right to think them. Am less concerned by peoples personal likes and dislikes than by how they act on them, and in a civilised society, even a liberal one, you always have to compromise.

What I meant by appropriate behaviour was a general point relating to all aspects of difference of values... do what ever you like in a capacity that isn't going to offend another group (in the case of ANY sexuality, save the overt stuff for privacy of own home between consenting individuals), but in situations where such actions might cause offence be discrete (fine for any two people male/male, male/female, female/female to kiss each other silly on a park bench as far as I'm concerned, but not ok for them to go into a childrens play ground or a mosque or church and start fcuking) but also tolerant when faced with it the other way.

To me this means for a hetro, who might not like seeing two guys kissing on a park bench, being entitled to feel as he does when he sees it but also responsible enough to accept that its the right of the two going at it to do so and to leave them alone... likewise if in a conversation later in a bar the two guys hear the hetro talking about how he didn't like to see them they shouldn't go crazy... just accept he doesn't like it, and that they'll never be friends. No need for a big song and dance at all from anyone.

Tolerance, respectfulness of difference... appropriate behaviour.

As for banning things, no, anyone who knows me knows I'm very liberal... I'm more of an 'educate and allow' than 'ban and slander' type person.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Same rules for both in all contexts... am not sure what you though I was saying but maybe I didn't explain well enough
> 
> ... do what ever you like in a capacity that isn't going to offend another group... but in situations where such actions might cause offence be discrete ...


I did understand you.

The trouble is someone, somewhere will always be offended by something.

If we could never offend anyone we'd never dare do anything.

Progress has been built on people having the temerity to offend.

People do not have a natural right not to be offended!

What people refrain from doing after being offended, however, is a touchstone of humanity...


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Funny the only homophobic people I know are both gay


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I did understand you.
> 
> The trouble is someone, somewhere will always be offended by something.
> 
> ...


Well yes... people have the right to offend and be offended, and there's nothing wrong with being offended... but there are many ways to respond to offence, some of them likely to escalate a situation, many of them unlikely to change it, but also some that can diffuse it and leave both parties in a position of greater respect than when they started.

Progress can definitely be driven by difference, but the mechanism of change doesn't have to be destructive and can be one of new understanding coming from tolerance and discovery in compromise.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

hilarious video


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ashcrapper im giving you reps for that video. ive not p*ssed myself that much in a long time!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ashcrapper im giving you reps for that video. ive not p*ssed myself that much in a long time!


already repped.

had me in stitches brilliant


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I genuinely have no idea as to why homosexuality repels so many people to the point of anger or hatred... I can understand perfectly not wanting to partake in particular acts of sex play, and if you just don't fancy the same sex as yourself then of course the idea of it is gonna leave you cold, that's normal for the majority of people... but I just do not understand what it is about homosexuality that is so offensive.


On this particular matter, this study comes to mind:



> J Abnorm Psychol. 1996 Aug;105(3):440-5.
> 
> Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal?
> 
> ...


Internal angst can be caused from an inconsistency between someone sense of self eg( in this case that they have noted homosexual interest ) and what they believe is society's acceptability of such eg( historical cultural and religious influences that condemn homosexuality ). Homosexuality would not be the only cause of such angst, as it could occur with any socially-questionable interests.

Personally I doubt whether this is the sole cause, as IME both peer pressure and poor exposure to and understanding of sexual diversity can be contributory factors too.

J


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

EAT DA POO POO

Not laughed so loud for a long time

Nice survey Josh :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


>


LOL


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If your daddy was gay you wouldn't be here, think on that.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> If your daddy was gay you wouldn't be here, think on that.


 Not necessarily true considering how many gay men suffered in heterosexual marriage 20 years ago. Hell there are probably some poor sods in that situation now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dezw said:


> If your daddy was gay you wouldn't be here, think on that.


he would be eating da poo poo wouldnt he


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not necessarily true considering how many gay men suffered in heterosexual marriage 20 years ago. Hell there are probably some poor sods in that situation now.


+1 There are quite a few gays and lesbians who have had children that I know of.

J


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dezw said:


> If your daddy was gay you wouldn't be here, think on that.


My Biological Father was Bisexual and I'm here so that doesn't hold any water...try again...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not necessarily true considering how many gay men suffered in heterosexual marriage 20 years ago. Hell there are probably some poor sods in that situation now.


A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.

Yay.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> My Biological Father was Bisexual and I'm here so that doesn't hold any water...try again...


Gay and bisexual are different, but still wrong.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> My Biological Father was Bisexual and I'm here so that doesn't hold any water...*try again...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Does that explain your 5hit manner?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

RF67 said:


> Whats your problem..? Please tell me whats bothering you...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Gay and bisexual are different, but still wrong.


Gay is Gay..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dezw said:


> Gay and bisexual are different, but still wrong.


Bisexual women are ideal really.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.
> 
> Yay.


I sincerel hope that's a joke on your part. :ban:


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

I understand now....you come from a weird family..hence - your very angry stance on the world... :lol:


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I sincerel hope that's a joke on your part. :ban:


 This actually happens .....it's called a different name though!..mainly through 'medium secure units'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TheBob said:


> I noticed there is a eat da poo poo remix on YouTube
> 
> It's so popular now even socialite perez Hilton has been commenting on it .


hahaha you have actually been researching this havent you


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dezw said:


> A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.
> 
> Yay.


:laugh: By the same premise, it should be possible to convert a heterosexual male to a gay one by the administration of shocks also. Do you think you could be converted to a gay male? 

J


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dezw said:


> A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.
> 
> Yay.


That's not very nice. Electro shock treatment does not work unless you count brain damage "working".

I think people should do as they like but not impose their thoughts upon others.

The marriage debate is amusing because a religious marriage would mean adhering to the religion. In most if not all religions homosexual marriages are disallowed. But for tax purposes....eh.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> :laugh: By the same premise, it should be possible to convert a heterosexual male to a gay one by the administration of shocks also. Do you think you could be converted to a gay male?
> 
> J


A much more polite response than the one I was going to post.

@Dezw: have you ever seen someone who's been subjected to electro-shock therapy? What it does to them? It is, in effect torture and in the case of my great-uncle he committed suicide rather than have to endure it anymore.

I find your posts ignorant and offensive and have reported them. :ban:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dezw said:


> A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.
> 
> Yay.


mate we have had reports as this post has offended members please do not air your views on homosexuality if it contains content like your post above.



RF67 said:


> Does that explain your 5hit manner?





RF67 said:


> I understand now....you come from a weird family..hence - your very angry stance on the world... :lol:


this is considered insulting do it again and you will receive a ban


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Roots? Homosexuality is an integral part of human society. *Twas the ancient Greeks that wrote of it being the "purest form of love" *and it's documents in many other species. I do think religion has a lot to do with the demonising of homosexuality.
> 
> IMO as long as it is a consensual act between 2 adults there's nowt wrong with it. True, some people might not want to see it, or frankly, a man and woman chewing each other's faces off on the bus, but as long as you are in your own home do what you like. (Again with the proviso it's consenting adults).


Oi! Don't blame us! We got bored after inventing philosophy and Spartans


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> Oi! Don't blame us! We got bored after inventing philosophy and Spartans


 :lol: I'm not blaming you, homosexuality has been around a lot longer than the ancient Greeks, but I can't think of anyone putting it more poetically.

Inventing the Spartans :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: I'm not blaming you, homosexuality has been around a lot longer than the ancient Greeks, but I can't think of anyone putting it more poetically.
> 
> Inventing the Spartans :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dezw said:


> A bit of electro shock therapy would have knocked the gayness out of them, allowed them to lead a happy non-gay life.
> 
> Yay.


Well if that worked then they could use it to "knock" other things out of people, such as being a [email protected]


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: I'm not blaming you, homosexuality has been around a lot longer than the ancient Greeks, but I can't think of anyone putting it more poetically.
> 
> Inventing the Spartans :lol:


You gym bunny are fooking great!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> You gym bunny are fooking great!! :thumb: :thumb :


Why thank you. I'll be here all week. :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

And a comedian!! You just get better and better :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Joshua said:


> On this particular matter, this study comes to mind:
> 
> Internal angst can be caused from an inconsistency between someone sense of self eg( in this case that they have noted homosexual interest ) and what they believe is society's acceptability of such eg( historical cultural and religious influences that condemn homosexuality ). Homosexuality would not be the only cause of such angst, as it could occur with any socially-questionable interests.
> 
> ...


Interesting study but the change in bloodflow might not be caused by arousal... I understand that the same phenomenon occurs when lying in a lie detector test, and in that circumstance it's a physiological response to something stressful or unpleasant but not necessarily sexual... so it's possible that those who tested high on the homophobia index in the above experiment simply get the same change in bloodflow because the thought of male on male sex causes a simple 'dislike' stress response... it may be of course that it's a simple arousal response but I think that the above study is too weak to actually make that conclusion without also testing the participants bloodflow responses to other non sexual stimuli that they also express tendencies to have an elevated intolerance of.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Stop what you're doing, this is quite possibly the best thing you will ever see and hear;


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

hahaha...catchy tune


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Apologies If I offended anyone, the electro shock post was more in jest but I can see how it would offend.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> <div class=
> 
> :lol:


LMAO jesus christ the way he explains is like a 5 year old "He eat da poo poo all over his face" That's also a load of sh1t, straight couples practice rimming and fisting too not just gay men.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Apologies If I offended anyone, the electro shock post was more in jest but I can see how it would offend.


I read it as sarcasm :thumb:

Oh my dear that was extremely funny but also extremely worrying at the same time!

Eccentric doesn't begin to cover it :lol:


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

WRT said:


> LMAO jesus christ the way he explains is like a 5 year old "He eat da poo poo all over his face" That's also a load of sh1t, straight couples practice rimming and fisting too not just gay men.


This is, the funniest **** (no pun intended) I have seen for a long time.....you deserve some sort of reward mate..not da poo poo:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Interesting study but the change in bloodflow might not be caused by arousal... I understand that the same phenomenon occurs when lying in a lie detector test, and in that circumstance it's a physiological response to something stressful or unpleasant but not necessarily sexual... so it's possible that those who tested high on the homophobia index in the above experiment simply get the same change in bloodflow because the thought of male on male sex causes a simple 'dislike' stress response... it may be of course that it's a simple arousal response but I think that the above study is too weak to actually make that conclusion without also testing the participants bloodflow responses to other non sexual stimuli that they also express tendencies to have an elevated intolerance of.


Very interesting. My understanding of adrenalin was that it acted as a vasoconstrictor in the periphery, thus stress would tend to induce a reduction in penile bloodflow. An example of a similar phenomenon would be the effect of ephedrine.

That said, I would certainly admit that there can be alternative sources of arousal other than that of a direct homosexual stimulus, such as an increase in testosterone in response to a perceived challenge. As an aside, IIRC alternative arousal pattens can results too from readiness of competition when a heterosexual male is presented with porn where there is more than one male and a single female.

I concur with your point that the quality of the experiment design could have been improved with the testing of other non sexual stimuli.

J


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The observation that many rabidly homophobic men are found to be homoexuals in denial is not at all new.

And it's not surprising that some men raised and living in certain circumstances really cannot face being homosexual.

I personally know of two almost violently homophobic men who eventually broke down when confronted, melted into gayness and soon began to make up for lost time.

I also know a lot of homosexual men who were - some even still are - happily married to women and have several loving kids but now at last have sex exclusively with men.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> The observation that many rabidly homophobic men are found to be homoexuals in denial is not at all new.
> 
> And it's not surprising that some men raised and living in certain circumstances really cannot face being homosexual.
> 
> ...


And on the flipside I know a few gay women that have been married, had kids and now live with female partners. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Very interesting. My understanding of adrenalin was that it acted as a vasoconstrictor in the periphery, thus stress would tend to induce a reduction in penile bloodflow. An example of a similar phenomenon would be the effect of ephedrine.
> 
> That said, I would certainly admit that there can be alternative sources of arousal other than that of a direct homosexual stimulus, such as an increase in testosterone in response to a perceived challenge. As an aside, IIRC alternative arousal pattens can results too from readiness of competition when a heterosexual male is presented with porn where there is more than one male and a single female.
> 
> ...


Josh - yesterday had a chat with someone who has done a bit of work with polygraphs and biofeedback stuff and they offered a possible explanation that suggests how arousal and dislike responses can get muddled with this kind of test... in the arousal state it measures an increase in bloodflow as assumed, but in states of tension a similar change in bloodflow in that area comes from a temporal and automatic tensing of the urethral and anal sphincter muscles and increased localised bloodflow... both responses would likely register in a similar way.

Apparently though, the device used (a plethysmograph) is considered a pretty accurate test in that it tends to never miss a sexual arousal response... where they use it to test arousal in suspected paedophiles it very accurately detects a reaction, and while some people who test positive may do so just due to being upset, no one who is genuinely aroused will ever get a negative test result.

In his opinion the results of the experiment you posted likewise probably have a mix of people in the group who showed a bloodflow change, some due to arousal and some to genuine dislike of the image presented to them and the theory probably does have merit. Cross referencing that test with another test like duration of pupil dilation in response to looking at an image, and a measurement of hormonal changes which should show a cortisol increase for dislike/negative arousal but an oxytocin increase for sexual arousal would be a better way to go.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

The first clip had my in tears haha

Eat da poo poo lol


----------

